# Cheap enclosure ideas for fossorial species



## PanzoN88 (Jan 8, 2018)

I am looking for good containers I can buy at dollar general or Walmart that provide enough room for burrowing.

I should probably say that i need to buy cheaper space saving enclosures, as my collection is starting to really grow and if all goes well i could be at 60 by 1/2019.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoclown (Jan 8, 2018)

This was a pretzle container from Wal-Mart. My King baboon loves it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 9, 2018)

Arachnoclown said:


> This was a pretzle container from Wal-Mart. My King baboon loves it...


That is a good idea, i never thought about using something like that.


----------



## Arachnoclown (Jan 9, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> That is a good idea, i never thought about using something like that.


I'm gonna have to figure out something different...I put that 2.5" juvenile in there about a year ago. I can't see it anymore due to too much webbing in the tunnels. I have no idea how big it is...lol. I only see shadows of it moving. It's worked great...time for a rehouse.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sterilite @PanzoN88 is best bang for the buck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 9, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Sterilite @PanzoN88 is best bang for the buck.


I wonder if dollar general will have larger sterilite bins. I've got smaller rubbermaid bins which i use to house my three E. Sp. Reds and they are stackable.


----------

